# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Чёрная полоса на глаза

## Spirit

Меня интересует в каком видеоредакторе можно сделать черную полосу на глаза?Знаете как в большинство криминальных фильмов уголовникам делают что бы не разпознали...Говорили что в windows movie maker , Но как? :Cry:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Меня интересует в каком видеоредакторе можно сделать черную полосу на глаза?Знаете как в большинство криминальных фильмов уголовникам делают что бы не разпознали...Говорили что в windows movie maker , Но как?


Adobe Premiere или Ulead Media Studio Pro. Достигается это так - делается основной ролик, и вспомогательный (это может быть ролик, статическая картинка ...). Далее через прозрачность одно накладывается на другое, причем Media Studio позволяет перемещать накладываемый ролик, масштабировать его и менять прозрачность.

----------


## Spirit

> Adobe Premiere или Ulead Media Studio Pro. Достигается это так - делается основной ролик, и вспомогательный (это может быть ролик, статическая картинка ...). Далее через прозрачность одно накладывается на другое, причем Media Studio позволяет перемещать накладываемый ролик, масштабировать его и менять прозрачность.


Я в пинакл студио пробовал делать но понт в том что полоска за глазами не бегает а держится на одном месте :Cry:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Я в пинакл студио пробовал делать но понт в том что полоска за глазами не бегает а держится на одном месте


Студия примитивна в плане наложения объектов - там кажется нельзя задать траекторию движения наложенного объекта. В Ulead можно, но полоска не будет автоматом ползать за головой человека - придется вручную подгонять ее под движения. Это несложно, но автоматически не делается.

----------


## RiC

Для таких вещей, если не ошибаюсь, предназначен пакет Discreet Combustion.

----------

